# Error streaming on phone: Streaming limit reached



## tv514 (Oct 4, 2017)

I get this error when I try to stream a recorded show on my phone. I have a Bolt. I didn't realize there was a streaming limit. What is it? When will I be able to stream again?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tv514 said:


> I get this error when I try to stream a recorded show on my phone. I have a Bolt. I didn't realize there was a streaming limit. What is it? When will I be able to stream again?


With the Bolt there is a limit of 2 streams at one time. Also, with the older Stream device there was a 12-device limit that could be configured with it for streaming. Not sure if that applies to the Bolt also.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BOLT mobile streaming max in-home is 2, out-of-home just 1. Not sure of what workaround might be available should the BOLT get confused and pile-up orphaned connections.


----------

